# She's Finnaly Here!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We have a new golden retriever puppy she's 8wks. old.Her name is Annie.I'm already in love!I'll post pic's later. :clap:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Whoopeee- now don't turn into mush when she rolls those big brown eyes at you.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

To late.LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well congratulations - goldens are beautiful


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

I wanna see pictures!! :clap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Me too! She sounds ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Goldens are the CUTEST softest most adorable puppies! I'm deffinetly looking forward to pictures! Don't wait to long to get some posted... I'm betting she'll double in size in no time!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She's already huge!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Posting these for Sara


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She's the puppy on the left in the second pic.I know the pic's aren't the best in the world but the previous owner's son took them and he's 6'7.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh she is just cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She is so so cute!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWW! She looks like she's begging to be cuddled!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes,she is very friendlt and hates being left alone!She's spoiled.


----------

